# Runtime Broker High CPU Usage



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi,
This afternoon I noticed my HDDs were copping a pounding. When I opened Task Manager I could see Runtime Broker was using around 30% of the CPU. When I ended the task, the HDDs went quiet and CPU usage went to 90% System Idle. A short time later this occurred again.

I have found a few reports of this occurring (see attached) but I am reluctant to change the Registry until I know more about what else I may be stopping.
I did disable 'show windows tips', to no avail.

I'd appreciate any suggestions.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

In the absence of any other opinion I have tried the suggested registry hack followed by a reboot.
There has been no further trouble, my only concern is for unexpected consequences down the track.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

This seems to be an ongoing issue, with the registry hack the only certain solution so far. There is a lengthy thread here http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...4e-8e6a-3c00889c65a7?page=14&tm=1439333511806

I'd like to see a Microsoft solution though.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

An odd occurrence this morning. Although, Time Broker is Disabled, just found RuntimeBroker hammering away at my HDDs again.

Rob.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

This issue is ongoing, I've seen MS comments on other Forums that this can be ignored, but anything which takes 30% of the CPU must be doing something.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Starting to think that this issue may be linked to the issue with Photos app, perhaps the Photos app is causing some kind of indexing process in the background.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

This definitely appears to be related to indexing pictures. Performance Monitor showed several instances of Time Broker.exe running in the HDD where I store all my pix. I let it run and over a few hours the HDD activity slowed then stopped, then after a while the 30% CPU usage disappeared as well.


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

Time Broker , constantly updates all the live Apps on the Metro Desktop
Search > (settings) Scheduled tasks
Then drill down to ...Library> Microsoft> Windows

and you will find hundreds of schedule tasks 
I forget if it is under Time Broker and.or Maintenance

Metro desktop is a hog.

Consequences may be a bunch of Events logged for failure app starts every minute in Event Viewer... but better than hammering HDD.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Can't find Time Broker or RuntimeBroker there in my system. Maintenance has only 1 activity listed. RuntimeBroker is disabled in Services.


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

There are a lot of Scheduled tasks you can review. I deleted a bunch .. so I cant find them now.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

I agree that this seems the most likely scenario, I just can't find the trigger in Task Scheduler.


----------

